# I've made a foam box esky. It's great.



## pipsyboy (29/10/14)

Look at my florian inspired 5L beer engine esky. 

Was looking at doing the 19L version but did this instead as it fits my needs for now.


----------



## manticle (30/10/14)

Are you going to use this at any foreign culture derived celebratory festival type events? 

Nice box. I mean that in a congratulatory, non-innuendo type way.


----------

